# The Scrapwood Junction



## dsertdog56

Welcome to Scrapwood Junction everyone.

Scrapwood Junction is a fictitious place set in the western high plains somewhere post WW2. It's a place where 3 lines, mainly Union Pacific, Chicago & North Western, and The Rock Island lines merge. The main industry is an Icing facility to repack refrigerated cars on the way east. 

But mostly, its a tribute to my long departed dad...an awesome guy who introduced me to HO gauge from the moment I was able to sit on a stool and watch as he ran his layout he and several others had built by hand in the basement of our home back in Indiana. Sadly, that layout (dismantled 1960) and the subsequent one are distant but happy memories. He, my brother, and I built (1967) and removed in 1970. Sadly after that he never built another layout. His trains languished in boxes until they were broke beyond repair. Many of the rest disappeared because my mother lost them when she moved....engines that she earlier deemed to valuable for me to take to Arizona where I lived at that time. 

While the SWJ is a far cry from those monsters, it will operate in that same spirit. 

I digress...Every layout starts with a plan, and the SWJ is no exception. As a divorced apartment Rat in 2000ish, something modular and compact was required. Now I'm a homeowner, but at my age, modular compactness is still a requirement...for now. So here's a shot of my track plan which I'll modify to fit my needs.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/gallery/files/1/5/6/9/8/rr3.jpg

It took about 6 more years to acquire the materials needed. Something always came up. But last year, my job received some freight on pallets made entirely from plywood. I took them home, deconstructed them, and ripped the tops to proper sizes. A few 1x3's for light weight yet strength, and the SWJ was ready to lay track. Yes...the bench work is attached to shelving in a small work room built into a 2 car garage.

Code 100 rail is used because it's easy to find in the Tulsa region. There is only one decent hobby shop and NO dedicated train shops here at this time. Ebay is my friend.

Here's a shot length ways down the pike looking towards the site of the icing station. One of Dads wood kit refer cars is waiting. You can also see the diamond crossover that vexes my 0-4-0 switchers for now.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/gallery/files/1/5/6/9/8/rr2.jpg

I'll be posting again as soon as I add some more trackage...if the budget holds that might be next week.

Thanks for checking in!


----------



## Magic

Looks like a very busy yard there, lots of fun. 
The track plan calls for DCC are you going with that? 

Code 100 is fine, I used code 83 but with my poor track laying skills kinda wish I had gone with 100. It's much easier to work with in my option. 

Magic


----------



## dsertdog56

The yard is a bit too busy for my tastes and the original track plan doesn't allow much space for accurate scenery. So in an effort to make room for several buildings in various states of completion from our old layouts and save money, I've deleted at least two sidings from the original plan. A third siding will be modified to accommodate a two bay engine house my dad built.
The newest engines that I own were built back in the early 1990's so I don't have anything DCC. Most of them are from the late 60's through 80's...


----------



## dsertdog56

Laid down a bit more track tonight. I'll need to run some block wiring and turnout machines. Hopefully I can get most of this section done by the end of the year.

rr4 by desertguy56, on Flickr

The left hand piece of trackage will be the start of a "main line". Eventually it and the center track will be connected by turnout and the middle track will curve off as a mainline as well. Perhaps both will be something I can expand on in the future.

rr5 by desertguy56, on Flickr


----------



## Bone1977

A switching layout on DC? Will you be using power zones?


----------



## dirts4racing

Great job so far. It will be a great tribute to your father. Keep up the good work!


----------



## dsertdog56

Bone1977: If by power zones you mean "blocks" then the answer is yes. The original layout calls for four. I will be adding a couple more as well. 
It's my belief that building such a small layout for DCC and attempting to convert about a dozen engines to it would not be cost effective. Plus there's not enough space on the track to run more than two, and maybe 3 by adding an extra mainline to nowhere. If I buy new stuff I'll consider DCC and then pull the plugs until I can afford the control system.

dirts4racing...thanks. I hope he's watching. He's likely grumping about the code 100 track and that I'm not cutting up Homasite board for roadbed. I hated that stuff.


----------



## dsertdog56

Please delete this post.


----------



## dsertdog56

Well I got the other run around track in. And thus, I ran out of track, switches and money. So I wired up my blocks and existing switch machines and rigged in my power pack. Everything works! YAY!

Since I had no track I figured I'd better start repairing cars and engines. So the last 4 days I've rebuilt 3 of my dads hopper cars, and checked out my RI MDC RS-3.
I made a short video of them running. Enjoy!

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!

https://flic.kr/p/pW1trd


----------



## dsertdog56

I've got a question for those willing to offer an opinion. This track plan calls for a reverse loop. It's a triangular shaped track using three wye turnouts and 18 inch curves...one "point" being a siding so one can spot either a car or engine there to turn it around. The first problem is the siding isn't long enough for larger cars or engines, and the whole thing looks non prototypical.
SO...
Are reverse tracks like this used in full size railroads? If not I'll eliminate it because I could put some buildings there and have a little town.

Thanks in advance for your answers.


----------



## Magic

Wye type reversing tracks were fairly common but the one you've got seems a bit useless if you can't turn a car or loco on it. 

Magic


----------



## dsertdog56

Magic said:


> Wye type reversing tracks were fairly common but the one you've got seems a bit useless if you can't turn a car or loco on it.
> 
> Magic


I can turn one of my small tank switchers or an 0-4-0 with a tender OR up to a 50 foot car, but that's it. It would probably fit a SW1500 type engine but my RS-3 is too long. The original design/plan shows almost a foot of track at the reversing point.

I believe part of the issue is I goofed. I didn't transfer the layout plan to full size correctly and ran out of space...


----------



## DonR

A wye can give you some interesting switching moves so,
if you can, try to make each tail long enough to accomodate
your longest loco.

You are aware that on a DC layout you will have to have a system of
double throw switches and isolated track
sections to avoid short circuits in the wye.
You'll have to throw switches reversing the polarity of
the track ahead of your locos. This also affects any other
loco running on the other tracks.

With a DCC layout, a special reverse loop controller does this
automatically.

Don


----------



## dsertdog56

DonR said:


> A wye can give you some interesting switching moves so,
> if you can, try to make each tail long enough to accomodate
> your longest loco.
> 
> You are aware that on a DC layout you will have to have a system of
> double throw switches and isolated track
> sections to avoid short circuits in the wye.
> You'll have to throw switches reversing the polarity of
> the track ahead of your locos. This also affects any other
> loco running on the other tracks.
> 
> With a DCC layout, a special reverse loop controller does this
> automatically.
> 
> Don


The Atlas controllers have a loop switch in them as well. Makes wiring simple. Again DCC doesn't appear to be cost effective. What does a controller and 6-10 engine modules cost?


----------



## dsertdog56

It's been a bit since I've posted but some small progress has been made. I've been spending time on some of the old structures that have survived along with repairing rolling stock and engines.
First, I've "turned the corner" on the first stage. So I'm going to build some some scenery in before moving on. 

rr16 by desertguy56, on Flickr

I found a spot for Dads old Vollmer engine shed. I think he started assembling it in 1968. Now it's pretty much done just needs some detailing. Ditto with the ancient card stock building, which is the yardmasters office. Behind these will be a parking lot, street and part of downtown Derek. Derek is named after my cousins oldest son who died in a traffic accident in 2003.

rr12 by desertguy56, on Flickr

I'm also in the process of finishing this Revell bakery. The switch house is also from our last layout. The platform is from a Revell freight house. I'm going to hide the terminal track by building a loading dock for the bakery.

rr14 by desertguy56, on Flickr

Lastly, I have this Atlas lumber yard. It's going to be over here but I'm not sure if it should be back to the track or across from it against the wall.

rr15 by desertguy56, on Flickr


----------



## dsertdog56

My first "rock formation". Scraps of expanding foam covered with wood putty.

rr19 by desertguy56, on Flickr

Other projects to keep me busy while the putty sets...like this Monon caboose I'm kit bashing for use with a couple AHM RS-2s my father owned.

rr18 by desertguy56, on Flickr


----------



## rkenney

Coming along nicely! I like your structures. Everybody does roundhouses but I like old time engine sheds.

Love that type of switch tower too!:thumbsup:


----------



## dsertdog56

Thanks very much!


----------



## Cycleops

It's coming together nicely. Looks like you might be a bit tight for a reverse loop anyway. Not so sure about the 'rock formation', wouldn't like to say what it looks like but certainly more animal than mineral! IMO you can't beat PoP over scrunched up paper.


----------



## dsertdog56

Cycleops said:


> It's coming together nicely. Looks like you might be a bit tight for a reverse loop anyway. Not so sure about the 'rock formation', wouldn't like to say what it looks like but certainly more animal than mineral! IMO you can't beat PoP over scrunched up paper.


That made my day! Perhaps it needs a bit more >cough< sculpture.


----------



## dsertdog56

Progress seems to be at a crawl...but this is a hobby, right.
Anyway, I ordered this loading platform kit off E-bay. 5 pieces of molded resin and the most useless directions on the planet.
So instead of placing it opposite the freight house, I cut it apart. I made a ramp to cover my terminal block, a ramp for the bakery, and an extension for the lumber yards dock.

rr25 by desertguy56, on Flickr

rr26 by desertguy56, on Flickr

I also got this Plasticville supermarket off of ebay. The seller included an extra roof and end so I split the end wall and added it to the front and rear. Then I split the roof and added a section from the 2nd roof. Now it's a combination hardware store and hobby shop...

rr27 by desertguy56, on Flickr


----------



## rkenney

The Plasticville supermarket looks more like a diner!


----------



## dsertdog56

rkenney said:


> The Plasticville supermarket looks more like a diner!


Definitely art deco to the max. Perfect look for my layout.


----------



## dsertdog56

Built a parking lot for my store and paved part of the receiving/shipping area. I used 800 grit wet or dry Sandpaper. 

rr30 by desertguy56, on Flickr

Thanks go out to Magic.The hairspray trick works great for holding gravel in place.

Looks like the electrician or plumber(?) is hard at work on the store. Can't wait for a good bout of warmer weather so I can start painting.

"Dixie" or #2 is dropping off a Boxcar full of supplies. 

rr31 by desertguy56, on Flickr


----------



## Locodub

Great layout, the modified supermarket is really cool. The engine shed is neat too.


----------



## dsertdog56

Thanks! 

I started adding rip-rap around and between tracks today. More pics soon!


----------



## dsertdog56

Run operation...Laying rip rap before ballasting. I'm dreading the ballast operation.

rr34 by desertguy56, on Flickr


----------



## dsertdog56

Decided I'd better paint this rock formation...

When I painted the base coats, I realized they looked like shyte...literally! 

rr36 by desertguy56, on Flickr

So I went back and studied a lot of photos and decided to add some shading. The results are better, but they need a backdrop and some plant life.

rr37 by desertguy56, on Flickr


----------



## Cycleops

dsertdog56 said:


> Decided I'd better paint this rock formation...
> 
> When I painted the base coats, I realized they looked like shyte...literally!


I think you need to use a pooper scooper and start again! Sorry.


----------



## dsertdog56

Nope...sorry. 

It's gonna stay, for now. Thanks for your opinion.


----------



## MtRR75

I do not think you need to start over. You can go a long ways towards eliminating the "poop" look by filling in the area indicated in red with a ridge that connects two of the "peaks" -- as shown below.


----------



## dsertdog56

I like the idea but I've taken it in a different direction. I'm going to back fill behind the rock which should add depth. If it doesn't work, oh well.


----------



## The New Guy

You might try some more grey - and maybe some dull coat. You might even roughen it up some. It seems a bit "caressed".

HTH


----------



## MtRR75

I think what NewGuy is referring to is that rocks usually have some sharp, angular edges -- unless they have been heavily eroded by water (like in a stream-bed).

If you are not in the mood to reshape the existing mounds, try filling in the junctions where the mounds meet with shrubby vegetation. That will reduce the round-mound look.

A agree that adding a touch of gray will help. Rocks are rarely brown. The brown color looks more like wet soil.


----------



## Shdwdrgn

I was going to say that too... some grass or bushes in front of and between the rocks would really improve the appearance.

We have rocks around here that are brick red or orange in color, but nothing brown. I'd have to agree that brown just doesn't look very 'rock'-like.


----------



## dsertdog56

MtRR75 said:


> I think what NewGuy is referring to is that rocks usually have some sharp, angular edges -- unless they have been heavily eroded by water (like in a stream-bed).
> 
> If you are not in the mood to reshape the existing mounds, try filling in the junctions where the mounds meet with shrubby vegetation. That will reduce the round-mound look.
> 
> A agree that adding a touch of gray will help. Rocks are rarely brown. The brown color looks more like wet soil.


I lived in Arizona for about 7 years and spent almost every weekend I could off roading in the desert from Flagstaff to Tucson. I spent a lot of time in old stream and riverbeds. Rocks are worn fairly smooth and many offroaders refer to them as slick rock, which can be a bit of a misnomer. Sedona itself is mostly red rock and can be brownish, red, or terra cota depending on the strata. I've even seen purple streaks in it. Rocks in proximity to trackwork may be smudgy from coal soot and oil.

I'll be adding some cacti and scrub brush to the scenery, Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Big Ed

Cycleops said:


> I think you need to use a pooper scooper and start again! Sorry.


:laugh:



dsertdog56 said:


> Nope...sorry.
> 
> It's gonna stay, for now. Thanks for your opinion.


My first thought was....well you know what.

Sorry dog, I am sure it will look better when you're done adding to it, but the initial look does sort of look like you know what. The color just emphasises it.

You are right about the water making rocks round and smooth.
Maybe you need more on the other side of the track to make it look like they cut the RR through the rock?


----------



## dsertdog56

big ed said:


> :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> My first thought was....well you know what.
> 
> Sorry dog, I am sure it will look better when you're done adding to it, but the initial look does sort of look like you know what. The color just emphasises it.
> 
> You are right about the water making rocks round and smooth.
> Maybe you need more on the other side of the track to make it look like they cut the RR through the rock?


I'll probably just name it poop rock and be done with it. My old stomping grounds in the Southwest has places like Kong's head, teapot, the Devils staircase...oh and a place called the cow patties. Guess you can figure out what those look like. The cow patty area is very random.

I've thought about adding a bit of rock to the opposite side, but again there's the randomness of it all. You can drive over miles of sand and silt rock and then there's a mesa and some formations. Check out most any Western movie and you'll get the idea.

Here's some shots of Sedona...sorry about the truck being in the way

1000942 by desertguy56, on Flickr

Plenty of brown color here, but very little gray or white.

sedona 1 by desertguy56, on Flickr


----------



## MtRR75

dsertdog56 said:


> Plenty of brown color here, but very little gray or white.


OK, based on this photo, grey is out. Your rock color looks very close to the reddish brown rocks in this picture -- but yours are darker. Try the same paint mix, but add some white to lighten up the color a little bit.


----------



## Big Ed

I since looked at pictures of the terrain you are trying to capture.
I also blew up your picture some, the pictures you posted don't really show what you did.
I was going to suggest that you add some horizontal lines, but I do see some when I blow the picture up. 
You can just about see the horizontal lines I drew in the picture, I made them red to see them better. After I blew up the picture I see where you do have them in the rock. Right? I was going to suggest that you add them. Maybe define them a little more? Carve the horizontal cracks then shade them?









This picture looks just like yours, dog droppings. 
So.....you did create the look that you were trying for.
And like I said you're not done adding to the scene yet.

As far as the color, I know first hand that sometimes the picture doesn't really show what the naked eye sees. At least when I take them.














All in all now I think you nailed it, well done.:thumbsup:


----------



## traction fan

*0-4-0 & diamond crossing*

Desrtdog56;

You said that "Dixe", your 0-4-0 switcher has a tough time getting across the diamond crossing. (just FYI, a "crossover" is two turnouts back to back in a way that a train can cross over from one track to another).
There are two ways to help Dixe negotiate the crossing more reliably. First, you may alter Dixie's power pick up. Question, does this little loco have metal power pick up strips on all 4 wheels, or only two? I've seen both types. More is always better when it comes to power pick up. If the loco already has 4-wheel pick up, you can add thin metal "shoes" that slide along the rail tops, ahead of, or behind, the wheels. These were once sold under the name "super shoes" I don't know if they are still available. You could make your own, they're just strips of copper attached to the loco and connected to the existing power pick ups.

The second, and more effective, way would be to replace the crossing with an all rail type. The crossing you have now has areas of plastic "rail" which don't provide power. The combination of Dixie's limited power pick up and the crossing's dead spots, causes the stalling.

The layout looks great to me. I remember all those Revel buildings. Had most of them on an earlier layout when I was a teen.

Keep having fun!

Traction fan


----------



## dsertdog56

I fixed this a while back....and I'm not completely comfortable translating Atlas terms with full scale terms yet. I suspect Atlas terms are less confusing to novices like myself .

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=25560


----------



## dsertdog56

My Dad had an AHM RS-2 that'd been in a box a long time...and needed some attention. It has an unpowered E-Bay unit to pull behind it. 
Nice little crawler I nicknamed Cracker Jack.

https://flic.kr/p/s8kMZs


----------



## Patrick1544

Looks to be a nice little yard. Good luck with construction!


----------



## dsertdog56

Thank you!. I have to take my time when it comes to buying new trackage.


----------



## dsertdog56

Having a busy summer here...doing much needed work on both my truck and house.

I was able to mask off my rails and paint the ties this weekend. Also started building more bench work.

Trains still run on a limited basis.

000_0020 by desertguy56, on Flickr


----------



## dsertdog56

I guess it's only been about 3 months since I posted anything new. There hasn't been a lot of activity layout wise, summer is car show season. 
But I've gotten a couple small projects done. The 2nd part of the bench work has been built. 
I'm also assembling this old Revell freight house kit. It's been around about 4 decades and will sit where the icing station was to go. The bakery's owner informed me she needs the parking space along the siding where the freight house was to be placed.
The station still needs to be weathered and detailed but it's coming along nicely. The figures add a nice touch.
000_0016 by desertguy56, on Flickr

Again ,thanks for checking out my layout.


----------



## Magic

Looking good dsertdog. 
I have that same freight house but it has a different roof.
Like yours better, may make a change. 

Magic


----------



## dsertdog56

As I recall...I painted the roof with a both light and dark automotive gray primer, then a couple coats of semi gloss black Duplicolor spray. I them rubbed it with Scratch X until the primer started to show through.


----------



## dsertdog56

Well Houston, we have ballast. It took way too long in Ddog hours to do this, but it looks good to me.
Btw the bag of Ballast was labeled Bob's Hobby Shop and cost 89 cents. I'm amazed a Bag of fine ground rock stayed whole for 30 years!

000_0002 by desertguy56, on Flickr

Ms. Carolyn says she needs to get baking for the holidays, so the last supplies have been brought in and the gas and lights have been turned on.

000_0001 by desertguy56, on Flickr


----------



## dsertdog56

Trying some new photo settings...I call this desert sunrise. Anyway...the sign isn't up but Carolyn's bakery is running and just in time for the holidays!

000_0003 by desertguy56, on Flickr

Looks like the hardware/hobby store is open too!

000_0002 by desertguy56, on Flickr

The freight house crew is always busy!

000_0001 by desertguy56, on Flickr

And the survey crew is busy setting up the fence line markers!

000_0004 by desertguy56, on Flickr


----------



## Fire21

In all honesty, Dsertdog, I don't care for the yellow pictures. But thanks for posting them...looks like nice layout.


----------



## dsertdog56

Well, I can see your point. Quite garish without a backdrop. 

The build continues...


----------



## dsertdog56

Laying Ballast...what a PITA. I believe it looks decent though.

000_0001 by desertguy56, on Flickr

Pour, spread, sprinkle, curse, step back and smile.

000_0002 by desertguy56, on Flickr

A bit of track cleaning and the test run worked fine.

000_0003 by desertguy56, on Flickr

Break time's over... I hear the ballast crew foreman calling my name. Wait...I'm the foreman! UH oh must be the yardmaster. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Fire21

Nice job laying that ballast, looks good. A suggestion...you might add some "grease and oil spills" and some things like that. In other words, add some weathering to the ballast, some dark areas where engines sat and leaked, and the fuel truck leaked...that sort of thing.

Looks good. :appl:


----------



## dsertdog56

Painting the rerailers and "distressing" the ballast are on the list. AZ Rock and Mineral shows a bunch of great ideas on their website.

I figured I'd wait until the entire track was ballasted before I did this.

My gf once remarked that she was afraid I'd have the layout finished in like 6 months and I'd be bored...


----------



## dsertdog56

Progress...

000_0002 by desertguy56, on Flickr

Sadly, I ran out of roadbed, and the only hobby shop in the area who carries it is out as well. Unacceptable! Sorcery!

Pulled out my old AHM passenger cars to test the curves. They aren't designed this tight of a radius but they did ok. Larger radius curves will be added on the future. This track is a branch line to a mining/machining operation (that has to be built on another module).

000_0003 by desertguy56, on Flickr

000_0006 by desertguy56, on Flickr

Making sure the track is level. When you use scrap wood shimming is a must!

000_0005 by desertguy56, on Flickr

Last, its cool to be digging through storage boxes and finding a real gem. This boxcar is much likely older than I am. Wood floor with brass sides and roof...something my Dad assembled before plastic kits were the rage. Just awesome. Thanks again Dad!

000_0004 by desertguy56, on Flickr

Last but not least, while pulling out the passenger cars I found my AHM E-8. It was a Woolworth after Christmas special with an Illinois Central shell when I bought it with my Christmas money! Took me another 15 years to find a UP shell...but now it doesn't want to run.. I'll fit it to a Proto chassis someday.

000_0001 by desertguy56, on Flickr


----------



## Magic

Looks like you're making progress and it's looking good.
Like that E8, gotta get it running.
that's a great looking box car as well. 

Magic


----------



## dsertdog56

Thanks Magic!

Some folks dog on the older stuff but I love it. It's no less crude or out of proportion than some of the stuff I see at retail stores today. If I get every locomotive and piece of rolling stock usable again I wouldn't need to buy another piece for the rest of my life.


----------



## dsertdog56

Today marks a special day. The last bit of roadbed and track were installed...and thus stage 1 of the SWJ is complete.

The driving of the last spike to stabilize the rail joint between the two pieces of roadbed attract several folks to view the process, including Brown Coat Bill and his wife Lady Graycoat, train crew members and a strange blue person...no doubt from the Monon.

Brunch was served at the Brew haus across from the engine house.

000_0002 by desertguy56, on Flickr

While this finishes stage 1 of the layout track, it is by no means done. Two more stages will be forthcoming, hopefully these will start by summer.

Edit: I remember my lady telling me that she hoped I wouldn't finish this in six months and then be bored. So fa it's taken me two years just to finish laying this much track.


----------



## Magic

Congrats on getting the track complete. :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:
Always good to get something done.  

Looks like your golden spike thing came out better than mine.  
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=422137&postcount=156

You seem to have a more professional crew than I do. 


Magic


----------



## dsertdog56

The first stage is done. There is much to do yet. 

Apparently my crew is a bit more professional. Random testing seems to be working!


----------



## dsertdog56

I purchased some different types of real ballast from a place in Arizona. (Arizona Rock and Mineral Company) and am messing with them. I added some of my old ballast to their steam era yard mix so it looks like they put one over the other. It may not be everyone's taste but it works for me.

000_0004 by desertguy56, on Flickr

I also mixed some of the yard mix with granite ballast and my leftover ballast. While it's a bit dusty it still looks pretty good. I'll use this in the interchange portion of the layout.

000_0005 by desertguy56, on Flickr


----------



## /6 matt

dsertdog56 said:


> Today marks a special day. The last bit of roadbed and track were installed...and thus stage 1 of the SWJ is complete.
> 
> The driving of the last spike to stabilize the rail joint between the two pieces of roadbed attract several folks to view the process, including Brown Coat Bill and his wife Lady Graycoat, train crew members and a strange blue person...no doubt from the Monon.
> 
> Brunch was served at the Brew haus across from the engine house.
> 
> 000_0002 by desertguy56, on Flickr
> 
> While this finishes stage 1 of the layout track, it is by no means done. Two more stages will be forthcoming, hopefully these will start by summer.
> 
> Edit: I remember my lady telling me that she hoped I wouldn't finish this in six months and then be bored. So fa it's taken me two years just to finish laying this much track.


Your blue Monon man kinda looks like a human sized version of the thing from The Day The Earth Stood Still lol.


----------



## dsertdog56

/6 matt, do you drive a /6 or play guitar through one? Yes one can do either.


----------



## RH1

dsertdog56 said:


> I purchased some different types of real ballast from a place in Arizona. (Arizona Rock and Mineral Company) and am messing with them. I added some of my old ballast to their steam era yard mix so it looks like they put one over the other. It may not be everyone's taste but it works for me.


Looks good to me!

I might try something similar today with some of the various types of old ballast I have here.


----------



## dsertdog56

Thanks RH1, I really like the idea of using real rock ballast rather than ground up nut shells. That's just me.


----------



## /6 matt

:SELLIT:


dsertdog56 said:


> /6 matt, do you drive a /6 or play guitar through one? Yes one can do either.


I'm and avid slant six enthusiast. I got 70 Dodge Dart with a 225 that I've upgraded to run a Carter BBD 2 barrel and I also run a recurved factory electronic ignition distributor. It runs pretty decent, like a stock 318 with a four barrel.

I got another ****** under construction on the engine stand, I call it my V8 eater. It's a late model cast crank block decked .120" to get a 9.5:1 comp and I'm gonna run a Holley 650 with vaccum secondaries. I got a rebuilt head port and polished ready to go with nice big 1.7" valves. Im still trying to settle on a cam grind and ignition system. The plan is to run dual headers with 2-1/4" dual exhaust and I'm hoping to find the right bellhousing I need so I can drop the engine and the 4 speed I'm rebuilding in the car at the same time come this summer.

Then I can go embarrass some of the local punks:cheeky4:

I'm not familiar with the amp.


----------



## dsertdog56

/6 matt said:


> :SELLIT:I'm and avid slant six enthusiast. I got 70 Dodge Dart with a 225 that I've upgraded to run a Carter BBD 2 barrel and I also run a recurved factory electronic ignition distributor. It runs pretty decent, like a stock 318 with a four barrel.
> 
> I got another ****** under construction on the engine stand, I call it my V8 eater. It's a late model cast crank block decked .120" to get a 9.5:1 comp and I'm gonna run a Holley 650 with vaccum secondaries. I got a rebuilt head port and polished ready to go with nice big 1.7" valves. Im still trying to settle on a cam grind and ignition system. The plan is to run dual headers with 2-1/4" dual exhaust and I'm hoping to find the right bellhousing I need so I can drop the engine and the 4 speed I'm rebuilding in the car at the same time come this summer.
> 
> Then I can go embarrass some of the local punks:cheeky4:
> 
> I'm not familiar with the amp.


Excellent! :appl: As a diehard Mopar fanatic I'm always glad to meet another. I've only owned 1 ****** in my almost 4 decades of driving Mopars but have modded several for others. Great engine, pretty much indestructible.

The guitar amp is a boutique hand wired beast built by a company called Carr. I don't own one, can't afford it.


----------



## dsertdog56

Ballast, ballast, and more ballast...I feel somethings wrong 'cuz it takes too long but sure looks right. Or does it?

Two schools of thought. Ballast over rip rap looks fresh and new, but rip rap after ballast looks like it's been there a while and things have melded together. Dust blows up the smaller stuff and discolors, and the rain that does fall washes the two together. Opinions anyone?

000_0002 by desertguy56, on Flickr

000_0003 by desertguy56, on Flickr

Parking lot for the engine shed...

000_0004 by desertguy56, on Flickr

The disaster struck! While attempting to remove the cardboard I'd placed behind this rock I busted a chunk of the rock back out. %$#$%^&&*(((((*)))$$%%%$! So I have to redo it. The EPA and the scenery crew are both pretty testy about the environmental damage and restoration time. 

000_0005 by desertguy56, on Flickr


----------



## Fire21

I think the blast looks best where it's mixed dark and light. As for the broken rock, maybe I'm missing something, but it looks good to me as is!


----------



## Chip

Most excellent ballasting and scenery, well done!


----------



## Magic

The ballast looks good, :thumbsup: but has your scenery crew been talking to my guys?  

Magic


----------



## dsertdog56

Fire21 said:


> I think the blast looks best where it's mixed dark and light. As for the broken rock, maybe I'm missing something, but it looks good to me as is!


Thank you kind sir!



Chip said:


> Most excellent ballasting and scenery, well done!


Thank you as well!



Magic said:


> The ballast looks good, :thumbsup: but has your scenery crew been talking to my guys?
> 
> Magic


I believe they've been spending time in something called "The party train". Know anything about that?


----------



## Magic

Could that be that foreign power that showed up at the "section house" the other day. That may explain a lot. :dunno: 

Magic


----------



## dsertdog56

Magic said:


> Could that be that foreign power that showed up at the "section house" the other day. That may explain a lot. :dunno:
> 
> Magic


:laugh: For a moment I thought you were inferring that I would hire undocumented workers. Not even! If by foreign you meant a drawl with a southern tinge, that might be my guys.

While the guys were off imbibing and betting fate, and the EPA was waiting for the FBI to show up from the Bundy ranch, I mixed up some Durhams and fixed the problem. 


Just the same I'm holed up someplace with a stash of veggie snacks and survival meals.


----------



## Magic

"Foreign power" A locomotive not belonging to the home RR. ex that Rock Island power on Southern Pacific tracks or in this case Magic RR tracks.

Magic


----------



## dsertdog56

It's a virtual melting pot here on the SWJ. Where else does the Monon interchange with UP? 
I wouldn't be surprised if the Santa Fe or SP showed up since there is shared trackage. 
Only lack of locomotives keep this from happening.


----------



## Magic

My guys will steal a set for you. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
What do you need?  

Magic


----------



## dsertdog56

Magic said:


> My guys will steal a set for you. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> What do you need?
> 
> Magic


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: No, I believe I'd better pass on your generous offer. 

It appears the FBI couldn't determine that a crime had been committed, and the EPA seemed confused that somehow the rock was re-fused and no spitting lizards or barking owls had been harmed. Obviously they'd not heard of Durhams Rock putty.  

000_0001 by desertguy56, on Flickr

So I'm back to laying ballast on the interchange.

000_0002 by desertguy56, on Flickr

And it appears some folks are working for their pay. Another "find"...Train Miniature FA-1 on a short consist picking up a boxcar on the interchange. That brakeman really likes hanging around.

000_0003 by desertguy56, on Flickr


----------



## Big Ed

It might just be me, but when you first started showing the ballasting I thought it looked like snow. It also could be the camera that makes it look too white?
I added some that looked like the same color as yours was in the beginning to the little N layout just temporarily to shoot some pictures. 
While looking at it with the eye it didn't look bad. After I shot some pictures it looked like snow to me. So maybe it has a lot to do with the camera too.
My preference is more towards a gray ballast. That is what I see today. But that is me, others might not agree.

I like it better now that you added some color to it.:smilie_daumenpos:
I like the smoke billowing from the building too. Looks like a real windy day there.:thumbsup:


----------



## dsertdog56

big ed said:


> It might just be me, but when you first started showing the ballasting I thought it looked like snow. It also could be the camera that makes it look too white?
> I added some that looked like the same color as yours was in the beginning to the little N layout just temporarily to shoot some pictures.
> While looking at it with the eye it didn't look bad. After I shot some pictures it looked like snow to me. So maybe it has a lot to do with the camera too.
> My preference is more towards a gray ballast. That is what I see today. But that is me, others might not agree.
> 
> I like it better now that you added some color to it.:smilie_daumenpos:
> I like the smoke billowing from the building too. Looks like a real windy day there.:thumbsup:


Thanks Ed...That stuff is white but very coarse....I "assume" it's vintage dolomite or whatever it's called. It was in a bag marked "Bob's Hobby Shop" for 89 cents. So it's pretty dated...and because of that I put it on as is. It reminds me of my Dad's first layout. Speaking of that...the bag of fine ballast I received from AZ Rock IS marked "snow"...and is VERY dusty and much too fine...it turns into paste when wet. Adding the darker yard mix and the last of the coarser vintage ballast cut down the dusty paste. AZ Rock makes main line ballast in prototype colors which is larger and I'll be using that for the rest of the trackage. I am planning on dusting and dirtying up the pure white stuff in the latter stages.

Thanks for checking out the build kind sir.


----------



## Big Ed

I did not want to say anything when you added that, as I remembered how mine looked.

More of Ed's constructive criticism? 
This picture would have looked better if you had removed the bottle in it?
Unless you were getting some free advertising in?

I like the shot..... but without the bottle in it, it screws up the whole scene.


----------



## dsertdog56

Big Ed said:


> I did not want to say anything when you added that, as I remembered how mine looked.
> 
> More of Ed's constructive criticism?
> This picture would have looked better if you had removed the bottle in it?
> Unless you were getting some free advertising in?
> 
> I like the shot..... but without the bottle in it, it screws up the whole scene.
> 
> 
> View attachment 148954


I was like...what bottle? :dunno: ...should've had the 2 handed giant crane remove those items. Some stuff seems to become part of the scenery because it's hung around so long.

I should have an official ceremony (minus the building material) once everything is done, but I don't know if that day will happen.


----------



## santafealltheway

Looking good man!


----------



## dsertdog56

santafealltheway said:


> Looking good man!


Hey thanks for stopping by and checking out the build. I should be back to working on the layout proper in a few weeks.


----------



## dsertdog56

Well I was going to work on the layout but I didn't. I started fixing more trains. For those of you who read this thread...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=54817

...you know I've made promises I'm honor bound to keep. Locomotives, like women, don't like to be kept waiting.
Those 3 chattering chipmunks....err F-7s got their numbers and a few details. All seems quiet for the moment. 

000_0005 by desertguy56, on Flickr

Yardmaster Brown coat Billy has been keeping the mountain busy in the daylight. Finishing it has been a problem since it is running revenue. Here it is with a consist of express reefers. BcB is also getting testy about the lack of a promised ice station. 

BTW the E-8 in the background is now running after some repairs. Quite the crawler for what it is.

000_0004 by desertguy56, on Flickr

Another jewel from the vault. Nice wooden Wabash boxcar built by my Dad. That's not weathering, but actual wear and tear (mostly from storage).

000_0003 by desertguy56, on Flickr

Last (but not least) another one of Dads old metal cars. Nice weathering? That's REAL rust on the metal. I need to treat this so it doesn't ruin things.

000_0002 by desertguy56, on Flickr


----------



## Magic

Actual wear and tear and real rust, doesn't get any more realistic than that. 
The F7s looking pretty sharp.

Magic


----------



## dsertdog56

More progress on locomotive updates. Dads fine MDC Atlantic has her new tender in fresh paint and C&NW finery. After the Mountain project is completed she'll be going under the knife...errr Dremel tool as well.

000_0003a by desertguy56, on Flickr

I also picked up these two characters off of ebay. Can't decide wether to name 'em Jonny and Haji or Shaggy and Scooby. I'll see how they run after I give the lead unit a good cleaning.

000_0004a by desertguy56, on Flickr


----------



## dsertdog56

Well, summer is over, the car cruises, shows, and racing is done....so back to the SWJ.

My little Atlantic project is about done. We've added and removed several details to make her more like the prototype, and she just needs a couple details to be done. But she struts her stuff on the main line and the boys all whistle when she goes through!

100_0168 by desertguy56, on Flickr

Since I had a long weekend to boot, I decided to paint the rock formation I'd built a year ago.

100_0167 by desertguy56, on Flickr

Shading

100_0170 by desertguy56, on Flickr

And more shading...

100_0176 by desertguy56, on Flickr

I think we're close, maybe I'll wash some desert pink into the fray. For now, a coat of dull coat.

100_0171 by desertguy56, on Flickr

And we'll catch you all later!


----------



## jlc41

dsertdog56, I like the rock formation better now. Nice work over all.


----------



## VegasN

Very nice looking stuff here. Beautiful trains!


----------



## Magic

The Atlantic is looking good.
And it's about time you got the rocks done. Crew on strike again?
Looks much better.

Magic


----------



## dsertdog56

Magic said:


> The Atlantic is looking good.
> And it's about time you got the rocks done. Crew on strike again?
> Looks much better.
> 
> Magic


Thanks all!
No, I was doing too much other outdoor stuff. No time and money. I laid off the crew, and they went fishing...so I put out a recall. I figure with the winter on the way they'll want to buy heating oil, or wood.

Now I see the front ladder steps on my PA unit are missing...more work!


----------



## dsertdog56

Well my crew showed back up, I guess they needed wood and food. They didn't show up with any unusual motive power, but they did bring along this nice Shinohara turnout which brown coat Billy suggested I install.
I thought it looked weird but it does gave me the space to run two main line tracks as a bypass around the interchange area. Perfect for passenger service!

100_0215 by desertguy56, on Flickr

Where shall they go? Not off the end of the bench work but onto the third stage of track laying.

100_0216 by desertguy56, on Flickr

100_0219 by desertguy56, on Flickr

You can see where the 26 inch radius gauge has mapped out the curved path. Fortunately there is room for a larger radii and so I've ordered a couple new radius gauges. 30 inches will probably work, giving my passenger cars easier travel. This section will also hold the power pack(s) and switching, and be removable.

100_0218 by desertguy56, on Flickr

That's all for now folks, Happy New Year!


----------



## VegasN

Happy New Year to you! Can't wait to see what 2017 brings to our railroads.


----------



## Magic

Good to see work has resumed on the Scrapwood Junction.
The crew went fishing and caught a Shinohara. Nice.

Keep us posted and the crew busy and they won't get into so much trouble.

Magic


----------



## dsertdog56

Thanks! 
I'd forgotten how awesome Shinohara turnouts are. I'll be using them from now on. The quality is amazing.


----------



## Cycleops

dsertdog56 said:


> Thanks!
> I'd forgotten how awesome Shinohara turnouts are. I'll be using them from now on. The quality is amazing.


Many try to things on the cheap but IMHO you never regret buying quality.


----------



## dsertdog56

Cycleops said:


> Many try to things on the cheap but IMHO you never regret buying quality.


Absolutely. My Dad used Shinohara turnouts when he built our 2nd layout. They were not cheap then, and priorities meant he didn't buy 2 or 3 at a time.


----------



## dsertdog56

Outside Old man winter is trying to brew up an ice storm. So I'm in a nice warm dry house laying rip rap and ballast.
Got two bags of main line ballast from AZ rock and mineral. Added some to the bit of yard mix mix that I had, and off we go. 

100_0226 by desertguy56, on Flickr

100_0234 by desertguy56, on Flickr

I'm continuing to add the new ballast to the old as I continue out of the yard.

100_0228 by desertguy56, on Flickr

Got a ways to go yet. Most of the rip rap is in.

100_0227 by desertguy56, on Flickr

That's all for now folks!


----------



## Fire21

Yeah, I think that's looking good. 

Be sure and stay off of the ice! Let it melt before you go out.


----------



## VegasN

Looking great!


----------



## dsertdog56

Hello everybody! Spring is trying to appear here, but things are still plodding along on the SWJ.
As the survey crew starts laying out the curves for the mainlines I thouhgt, biy I'd better get the town built up a little bit here!
000_0006 by desertguy56, on Flickr

The focal point of Derek is the railway hotel. Built back in the territory days, it's been modernized and details like the swinging doors have been replaced by Victorian decor. The building was halved and one wall has been used to created a false front L shaped building. Train crews can eat and drink in the front and while certain female locals might mingle with the crews, townies generally stay out.

000_0005 by desertguy56, on Flickr

The building is a Tyco model I purchased at a "model railroad" display in Minnesota. A locl O guage club has a layout set up in the old train depot and they had this building in their souvenir counter. It was gloped together mess.


----------



## VegasN

Awesome! Can't wait to see the girls....


----------



## time warp

Nice work! I like the "semi flat" arrangement on the building, very clever. I assume it will be 'dimly lit'.:eyes:



Keep your eye on VegasN, first thing you know you'll have mayhem in the streets, the undead, and his personal likeness living on your layout!:dunno: I never see it coming, but I sure know when it arrives!:hah::lol_hitting:


----------



## dsertdog56

VegasN said:


> Awesome! Can't wait to see the girls....





time warp said:


> Nice work! I like the "semi flat" arrangement on the building, very clever. I assume it will be 'dimly lit'.:eyes:
> Keep your eye on VegasN, first thing you know you'll have mayhem in the streets, the undead, and his personal likeness living on your layout!:dunno: I never see it coming, but I sure know when it arrives!:hah::lol_hitting:


Whooooooaaaaa gents...minds out of the gutter if you please!
I wasn't going for the New Orleans cat house vibe. It's an old hotel with a pretty specific clientel. Maybe some war widows and ladies looking for the romance of the rails stop in and check out the rousters from time to time. That'd be about it. 
Derek is a pretty quiet town. After the tragic accident that gave the town it's name, the mayhem is pretty subdued and an early curfew keeps the under 21 crowd off the streets. Zombies are confined to movies, but you never know about Aliens...


----------



## VegasN

War widows and ladies looking for romance?? I'm cool with that.


----------



## time warp

No gutter intended, just figured from your inference that it was on the wrong side of the tracks, so to speak. I'm looking forward to seeing that area as it fills out. Keep us in the know!


----------



## MtRR75

time warp said:


> No gutter intended, just figured from your inference that it was on the wrong side of the tracks, so to speak. I'm looking forward to seeing that area as it fills out. Keep us in the know!


So if the hotel is on the "right" side of the tracks, that means that when Desertdog is standing in front of his layout, HE is on the "WRONG" side of the tracks....

Hm......


----------



## VegasN

Hmmmm???? Railroaders conundrum.......always on the wrong side of the tracks.


----------



## dsertdog56

MtRR75 said:


> So if the hotel is on the "right" side of the tracks, that means that when Desertdog is standing in front of his layout, HE is on the "WRONG" side of the tracks....
> 
> Hm......


Astute observation. :sly:


----------



## dsertdog56

Building a proper tender for my Mountain has taken a fair portion of my time these last days, but I have done a bit of work to the old motel. The large area will be filled with gravel to emulate a small parking lot.

100_0279 by desertguy56, on Flickr


----------



## dsertdog56

With the coming of fall, it's time to focus on the SWJ again. 
That doesn't mean I haven't ignored things. I've killed a few spiders and swept a lot of dead bugs off the layout.

I built Mr. Gene Greenes dry good/uniform store and Violi Brothers shoe repair. The shoe shop is the real deal. I bought my first pair of Redwing Biker boots and steel toed shoes at the real Violi Brothers many decades ago in South Bend, Indiana

I added signage to the motel and dry goods store.

And yes, trains still run in their own magical way.


----------



## time warp

Good to see you are back at it.


----------



## Magic

Great to see you back at work on the ol' layout.
I hope to get something done on mine soon, 
pretty much took the summer off for other interest.

Magic


----------



## Nikola

Label. 

But everything looks stunning.


----------



## dsertdog56

It has been over a year since I last posted.
2018 was a tough year for me. It started in December of 2017. My best friend from grade school dropped over dead. We'd been in garage bands together through junior high, and in tribute, I bought some recording gear and have recording music again.
I had my right knee scoped. this killed most of the pain but other forms took its place. That took out the spring and summer.
My mom suffered a debilitating stroke in June. I was able to visit her in August but she was pretty much gone. She finally passed in October. Then I had to deal with my brother and settle her estate.
Obviously the railroad was on the back burner through most of this. But in a time where many forums have died or are on life support, this forum continues to be active.
2019 is looking up, In the span of a week, I've laid ballast (until I ran out!) and put down roadbed on the final section of the board work.
Hope to have pictures soon.
Dd


----------



## VegasN

Sorry to hear about your year.....must have been something about 2018, it pretty much sucked for me too.....but, I'm glad you pulled through and are back. Welcome back!


----------



## Magic

ddog 2018 also wasn't a banner year for me either.
Sorry to hear of you problems.
Hoping 2019 will get better for all of us.
Good to see you're getting something done.

I'm just now getting re started on my layout again, hope to have an update soon.

Magic


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR

Best wishes Desert Dog, excited to see your return. I have looked at your work and it is very impressive. Anxious to see the tender you were working on.

I have had a pretty good year, some health issues early in the year, but after that most things have went smooth. Too much work not enough train time. 

Good luck to everyone in 2019.


----------



## Gramps

Sorry for your losses. Better days are ahead.


----------



## dsertdog56

Thanks everyone....
Here's what I've achieved in the last couple of weeks.

000_0015 by desertguy56, on Flickr
I ran out of ballast, more on order.

I finally fitted the last piece into place and dropped the roadbed. This piece must be removable so I can access the town and engine house.
000_0016 by desertguy56, on Flickr

Engineering a way to join track and provide reliable electrical service. I've got a couple of ideas.
000_0017 by desertguy56, on Flickr

this was a design error. I'll add a piece of wood to add some safety.
000_0018 by desertguy56, on Flickr

I'm also looking for a door for this boxcar? It doesn't have to be Silver. It's an Athrean BB car. If you've a spare door I' d like to buy it. It'll get one of my dads old cars back on the rails.
Thanks!
000_0019 by desertguy56, on Flickr


----------



## dsertdog56

PoppetFlatsRR said:


> Best wishes Desert Dog, excited to see your return. I have looked at your work and it is very impressive. Anxious to see the tender you were working on.
> 
> I have had a pretty good year, some health issues early in the year, but after that most things have went smooth. Too much work not enough train time.
> 
> Good luck to everyone in 2019.


The tender project is located in the following thread...https://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=74258

This is the finished product...100_0313a by desertguy56, on Flickr


----------



## Magic

Ddog,I might have a door someplace in my junk box. :dunno:
I'll look tomorrow and let you know.

Magic


----------



## Magic

Ddog, well I looked and did find out that I have more junk stuff than I do good stuff.
BUT no BB door, found one but it's not a BB door.

Magic


----------



## dsertdog56

It's been just over a year since I posted anything, and while there have been changes, the layout hasn't seen any. 
Currently, I'm on unpaid leave, thanks to the China virus, and this February I had to put one of my beloved dogs down at age 17. So 2020 is the year of suck.
Leave has given me some time to reconsider working on the layout, once the unemployment insurance starts.
Another thing that has cut my railroading time is the acquisition of another car. This one is pretty slick.
Hopefully I'll post again soon.
Be well...


----------



## Fire21

Sorry to hear of your dog's fate...that's always a bitter pill. Also sorry about your job, but it sounds like it'll be there when this "event" is over. I hope you don't suffer too much on the financial end. Good to hear from you again.


----------



## dsertdog56

This red beast took all my railroad time.









If I have another 3 weeks off, I'll be working on the railroad, not on the car. Yes we had it out top down on Christmas 2019! My little one got her last top down ride. ):


----------



## cole226

Sweet, 273 Hypo? Sorry about your little buddy. I lost one about 6 weeks ago. 
Keep safe, it will be over some day.


----------



## dsertdog56

cole226 said:


> Sweet, 273 Hypo? Sorry about your little buddy. I lost one about 6 weeks ago.
> Keep safe, it will be over some day.


Thanks, she was a tough one to lose. They all are in a way but she was a heartbreaker.
No the big gal has a 383 4v. Nice highway car


----------



## Magic

Good to see you around D dog. 
Sorry about the loved one, it's always tough to lose one.
Nice car, I gave up on restored cars some time ago just too much time involved.

Get to work on the RR it's way overdue. 

Magic


----------



## dsertdog56

This weekend the pavers finally arrived and started work on the road through downtown Derek. 
When I examined their work, something seemed suspicious...and indeed it appeared that my new pack of 2000 grit wet or dry sandpaper was missing a few sheets which appeared to be used as paving material. No biggie, but I'll be interested to see what the side walk contractors will be using...


----------



## dsertdog56

I got a great deal on a Grocery store/Auto repair shop kit off ebay. One of those IHC/AHM kits.
Of course things like this lend themselves to kit bashing so the cutting and gluing has begun!
The concrete crew grabs side walks and demonstrated how they could be used in making modules out of the other two buidings. So I set them to work with the cutting saws. Those promptly broke so they headed for the hotel bar and I need to run to Hobbytown. I also can't cut down the grocery store to ghost front it.
I'll have some photos soon...


----------



## dsertdog56

^The sidewalk crew showed me this. I like it. They trimmed off the rounded corner so it will fit against the grocery store, leaving a fire space gap. The buildings will be mounted on a plastic slab so the sidewalk will go under the trim and will butt up on the street properly

Wilts' grocery store will be inserted next to the dry goods. The sidewalks will go together nicely.









In other news, I picked up this Mehano/AHM Mikado off ebay. While it won't receive the mod work the Mountain did, it will get some detail work and new tender lettering.


----------



## Magic

Good to see you're making some progress D dog.
Should come out looking good.

Magic


----------



## dsertdog56

This what I've accomplished in the last 3 weeks. Derek is not done but the basics are in. I am working my way outward so I can install the last piece of bench work and not have to stand on a stool to reach the corner. 



















^ Wilt's grocery store awaits it's signage and a couple other details

I bought these horrible looking cacti as part of a diorama scene kit. They need a lot of work! Some painting will help...


----------



## Magic

Looking good Ddog, the lamps and mail box add a nice touch.
Where did you get the lamps, I need something like those for my housing area?

Magic


----------



## MichaelE

The weathering on your buildings is top notch.


----------



## dsertdog56

Magic said:


> Looking good Ddog, the lamps and mail box add a nice touch.
> Where did you get the lamps, I need something like those for my housing area?
> Magic


The lamps came with the AHM grocery store/Auto repair shop kit. All the sidewalks and curb, along with the pieces to build the barrier at the curve, were also repurposed from that kit.
The barrier was made from the rain gutters, which didn't look very realistic at all, and some pieces of sprue.




MichaelE said:


> The weathering on your buildings is top notch.


Thanks! A series of happy little accidents


----------



## dsertdog56

I won't updating unless there's something worth updating for.

I kept thinking that something is lacking on my layout/diorama. It really boiled down to 4 things. People, plants, vehicles, and animals. The sad part is you can spend a butt load of money on these items! Even trying to make your own is costly in terms of time.

Here's a couple three photos of what I've taken the last three weeks to do, between whatever life throws on me.















































^^ When saguaro cacti die, or by accident fall over, the results are pretty spectacular. Cars have been crushed and buildings damaged. Here, one has cleaved off a branch of one of it's cousins as it crashed down.

Last but not least, I've been working on detailing my Monon caboose. Monon added a lot of extra grab bars and shields to their cabeese. It is hard to glue music wire in place.








Catch y'all later. Stay humble and kind.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen

One thing that can make a big difference is to make or buy an appropriate backdrop. It will give a better sense of depth and extend your scene into the distance making your layout feel larger.


----------



## Gramps

Mark VerMurlen said:


> One thing that can make a big difference is to make or buy an appropriate backdrop. It will give a better sense of depth and extend your scene into the distance making your layout feel larger.


Great advice. You can do this very cheaply with travel magazine photos posted on oak tag.


----------



## Magic

Small changes but a big difference. Looking good.

Magic


----------



## dsertdog56

Mark VerMurlen said:


> One thing that can make a big difference is to make or buy an appropriate backdrop. It will give a better sense of depth and extend your scene into the distance making your layout feel larger.





Gramps said:


> Great advice. You can do this very cheaply with travel magazine photos posted on oak tag.


I get that. Maybe I'll do it someday.

Scenery is a necessary evil for me. Where you see a white wall I imagine seeing all the things you can't. Pasting stuff over a window isn't gonna work either.

My dad tried doing all the scenery bits and always ended up tearing down the layout before he could finish. In his frustration he decided to no longer participate in the hobby.

I already know that this layout is temporary and may have to be broken down, so my focus is on the benchwork.


----------



## MichaelE

Looking good.

A scenery background made all the difference in one corner of my layout.

I have windows to deal with too on two sides on the room. I'm glad to have the natural lighting, but it certainly breaks up the background. I haven't figured out how to deal with this yet.

I thought about putting the background on a removable panel that I could put up in front of the windows in the evenings for running trains, but it doesn't do much for daytime running when you want the room light in.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen

MichaelE said:


> I have windows to deal with too on two sides on the room. I'm glad to have the natural lighting, but it certainly breaks up the background. I haven't figured out how to deal with this yet.


My background is mounted on 3/16 masonite board that only extends up about 18 inches above my layout surface. It passes over a window but doesn’t block the upper half of the window, so it’s no problem. Light and ventilation can still come through. The background still has the desired effect without having to go far up the wall.


----------



## dsertdog56

My 2020 isn't getting much better...
My employer informed me a while back they eliminated my position, which affected a few hundred other people throughout the country too.
The offered me a severance which was pretty poor, or a much lower paying job, which I took.
Now it's a means to then end to keep my insurance and 401k contribution until I can retire with on SS.
While I have most of the material to finish the layout, my time is limited, and my enthusiasm has diminished considerably.

I built a jig and finally started working on my chain link fence.


----------



## Gramps

Sorry to hear the bad news. Hang in there and keep working on the layout. Good luck.


----------



## dsertdog56

I promised I would update when significant things happened at the SWJ.
It has been 13 months since my last update. Time has flown.
This year hasn't been much better than 2020, at least at the start. My mother in law passed away in February and when we went to Minnesota in April to inter her, we both got the china Virus.
Almost lost my wife. She ended up in the hospital with pneumonia along with the CV and 61% oxygen. She fought her way back but is still taking oxygen on occasion.
I was getting pounded pretty good but when I got the Antibodies and steroids from my doctor, things turned around quickly. There have been lingering issues but we refused to give up. Oh, my wife had gotten the first vaccination.
In the thrall of it all, I applied for Medicare, then decided to take my SSI. I still work part time but have more time at home. And thus a few more hours a month to devote to railroading.
As you can see, I'm building on the third piece of bench work. The rest of the track will be laid as soon as I move the bench vise to my welding bench....which hasn't been finished yet.









A nice 30 inch radius main for passenger cars with a 28 inch main line above it. Eventually this piece will be made removable to access the town of Derek when needed.

A good portion of time has been time has been spent rebuilding a box of my dads old freight cars. I know some of these have been laying in this box before I was around. Most were just shells and needed everything. I mean trucks, couplers, brakes, doors...
Here's an entire stack...Varney, BB, some I'm not sure of.









Missing stirrup steps were a common occurrence. My brother and I broke off our share. The fish belly flat car needed 3, along with brakes, couplers, and trucks as does the CB&Q boxcar.










The double door 50 foot box is literally made of laminated manila paper and wood. I believe it dates to just post WW2. It got everything from the roof down. All the parts but the brakes were found sifting through bins of parts my dad had hoarded. The rest of the cars are metal Varneys which are height challenged, BB, and who knows...


















It's good to be back, but once again, I won't be updating until something significant occurs. I still have about a dozen freight cars to rebuild, and they are definitely in need of everything.


----------



## Gramps

I'm glad you are back and despite all your problems you are moving forward. Best wishes to a full recovery for your wife.


----------



## dsertdog56

It's been a while again, but I have progress.
I finally "retired" in October. I started getting SS in June and had had enough of the place I was working at. So I quit mid October, and the wife suggested I take some time for myself. I may return to the part time work force next year.
There were a few projects I needed to get done, but there was plenty of time for the SWJ.
The last bit of rail was laid.











Then I started work on the Icehouse and Icing station


















Right now I'm working on getting the roof squared up. I may need to add a beam across the top because the roof halves are a bit warped.

I also moved the bench vise so I could get into the corner and work on the layout. I built a metal bench using a discarded tool display from a store I worked at and put the vise on it.










I still have a bit of work to do. But I remind my wife that she thought when I started the SWJ I'd be done in 6 months and then be bored. That was 7 years ago.
I hope everyone has a good Christmas and New years. Cya around!


----------



## Magic

Merry Christmas to you ddog.
Good to see you back at it.  

Magic


----------



## Gramps

Welcome back once again. You keep returning from your setbacks which is great. It reminds me of the old Timex watch commercials, "Takes a lickin and keeps on tickin."


----------



## afboundguy

Love the update!!! I can't wait to retire... Only about 16-18 years or less left depending on if I choose law school or my masters (law school equals earlier retirement to part time work)... My wife is screwed once I retire as I'll have tons of time to devote to my hobbies!!!


----------



## dsertdog56

Magic said:


> Merry Christmas to you ddog.
> Good to see you back at it.
> 
> 
> Magic
> 
> You need to get back at it too my friend. Your crew is probably been slacking too long!





afboundguy said:


> Love the update!!! I can't wait to retire... Only about 16-18 years or less left depending on if I choose law school or my masters (law school equals earlier retirement to part time work)... My wife is screwed once I retire as I'll have tons of time to devote to my hobbies!!!


I couldn't wait to retire either, and I hope there's something you'll be able to retire on. I am going to go back to work so I don't have to touch my savings just yet.


----------



## Magic

ddog the crew isn't sacking too long, they retired so I'm just waiting for them
"to come back to work so they don't have to touch their savings."  

Magic


----------



## dsertdog56

I decided to start on the last kit my dad bequeathed me. It's a Revell barn kit. Price....$2.00!
A bit of scrapping and filing was done to get everything to mate up. And the whole barn and outbuildings won't fit where they'd need to go.
So I "modified" things a bit.
The horse stable wasn't used. It was repurposed. Some of it will end up as a corral on the side of the barn.









I couldn't use the bases, except as a jig to assemble the sides. So plastic and brass pieces were added to the doors where needed so they work.










A lot of painting to be done here.
The lean to is free standing as well. A perfect place for an old tractor to sit. The chicken coop is from another Revell building kit but it's the only survivor.









The stable shed ended up being tool storage for the track maintenance crew.









Have a great New Year everyone!


----------

